# Ul 519



## ILSS (Mar 21, 2007)

I know that UL 519 considers motor impedance, sbut not much more...can anyone tell me more detail?

Thank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure if it will help you, but here's the application that a motor manufacturer must fill out for a UL519 classified motor. Much more stuff than impendance characteristics. 

http://www.ul.com/motor/ZP.pdf


----------

